# Neue Moderatoren gesucht!



## Dok (24. Oktober 2003)

Wie ja einige schon mitbekommen haben wird sich das Anglerboard-Tream vergößern. Das soll heisen das wir neue Moderatoren einsetzen möchten. Daher bitte ich jetzt die Leute die Interesse haben sich zu bewerden.

*Die Bewerbung*
Jeder (bitte auch die, die schon per Mail mit uns Kontakt hatten), sollen sich hier *öffentlich* bewerben. Das sollen darum noch mal alle tun um das ganze für alle transparent zu halten.
Wenn Ihr Interesse an einem der unten stehenden Foren haben, schreibt bitte eine Antwort auf diesen Thema mit einer kurzen Vorstellung. Es werden nur Bewerber akzeptiert die das nötige Fachwissen mitbringen!

*Das Verfahren*
Ihr schreibt eine Antwort in der Ihr euch vorstellt, und das oder die Foren nennt in denen Ihr gerne Moderieren möchtet. Ihr könnte mehrer Foren mit ansteigender Wertigkeit nennen. Das soll heisen, wenn Ihr Interesse an z.B. Kutterangeln und Brandungsangeln habt, aber leider Brandungsangeln  wollt....
Ihr schreibt dann:
... als Mod in: Brandungsangeln, Kutterangeln....

*Die Auswahl*
Wir haben zwischen 4 und 10 Stellen zu vergeben. Hier hat, genauso wie bei der Frage wer genommen wird das *ganze* jetzige Team das letzte Wort!!!

*Weitere Hinwiese*
1.) Jeder neue Moderator wird zuerst auf Probe eingestellt!
2.) In den nachfolgenden Foren sind wir am überlegen ob wir einen *neuen oder zusätzlichen* Moderator einstellen.
3.) Es werden wir Bewerbungen berücksichtigt die hier gepostet sind!

*Ich bitte hier nur Bewerbungen zu posten, alle Fragen bitte in ein neues Thema!*

Foren:

Angeln in Österreich und der Schweiz

Angeln in Europa

Stipp- und Friedfischangeln

Karpfenangeln

Fliegenfischen

Fließgewässer

Schleppangeln

Plattfischangeln

Fischrezepte

Räuchern

Gewässergütebestimmung und Bewirtschaftung!

Gewässertips

Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber

Auto`s

Bilder- und Videoforum

Witze und Lustiges

Software und Hardware

Internet

Online- und PC-Games


----------



## til (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
Ich denke die meisten kennen mich ja schon ein bisschen.
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Spinnfischer und wohne in der Schweiz. Wegen zunehmender Kinderzahl komme ich nicht mehr sooo oft zum Angeln, aber zum Glück kann ich oft die Ferienzielselektion so beeinflussen, dass ein anständiges Gewässer in der Nähe ist und es dumm wäre, das Boot zuhaus zu lassen. Ich hab auch selber eine Homepage, welche sich mit dem Spinnfischen befasst.
Mein liebstes Forum wäre (natürlich) das Raubfischforum, aber das steht nicht zur Verfügung, deshalb möchte ich mich(in *ab*steigender Folge bewerben für:
Schleppangeln
Angeln in Europa
Angeln in Österreich und der Schweiz
Fließgewässer


----------



## leguan8 (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
auch mich kennen hier einiege schon. Ich komme aus der nähe von Bremen und meine Lieblingsgewässer sind die Weser, Ostsee und Norwegen. Ich möchte mich für folgende Foren bewerben, die Auflistung ist als Reighenfolge zu verstehen.

- Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber,
- Witze und Lustiges,
- Plattfischangeln,
- Fließgewässer

So das wars.


----------



## Tinsen (24. Oktober 2003)

jo, der til hats drauf ! der sollte auf der auswahlliste ganz oben stehen !


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute!
Ich würde mich gerne für das Karpfen-Forum als Mod. anmelden!
Ich betreibe das Karpfenangeln seit ca.20 Jahren.
Vorstellen brauche ich mich bestimmt nicht ,denn ich denke mal eine menge Leute aus dem Board kennen mich.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Achim_68 (24. Oktober 2003)

Sauber, der Knurrhahn.........ich dachte schon, wir müssten Dich zur Bewerbung zwingen :q


----------



## ralle (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo 
Denke mal das ich den ein oder anderen auch schon bekannt bin.
Ich bin seit Mai 2001  on Board  und betreibe den Angelsport seit 1972 . Vorwiegend gehe ich zum Spinnfischen und bin vernarrt ins Meeresangeln , obwoh das Salzwasser weit weg ist.
Lieblingsangelländer sind Norwegen + Irland
Jobmäßig bin ich im KFZ Bereich tätig als Kundendienstchef  tätig.
 Vom Forum her würde ich mich für :

Auto`s
Angeln in Europa

interessieren.


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. Oktober 2003)

Moin Moin #h,

da ich ja auch schon einige Tage an Board bin, kennen mich sicherlich so 1-2 Boardies 
Ich selbst bezeichne mich mehr als Allround-Angler wobei meine Angelliebe den Raubfischen gilt, weshalb ich mich oftmals in Nord Holland rumtreibe. Wenn ich es kann, helfe ich gerne und würde auch nicht vor einem Job als Mod zurückschrecken.

Deshalb bewerbe ich mich hiermit für folgende Foren:

Stipp- und Friedfischangeln
Gewässertips
Software und Hardware


----------



## hardliner (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi, bin weniger bekannt, bin aber in letzter Zeit wieder aktiver im Forum unterwegs.
Am liebsten halte ich mich im Soft- und Hardware Forum auf,
desweiteren kann ich Internettisch gut ;-)
Wenn Ihr dort also noch jemanden gebrauchen könnt, würde ich mich als Moderator in

Soft- und Hardware sowie
Internet

wohlfühlen.


----------



## leierfisch (24. Oktober 2003)

Ein wenig bin ich auch schon hier im Board 

Die einen oder anderen kennen mich auch persönlich.
Gehe gerne auf Aal und Zander,aber meine liebe ist das Salzwasser.
Norge ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsrevier.

Da ich meine Familie gerne mit Fisch Spezialitäten verwöhne,würde ich gerne das Forum "Räuchern oder Fischrezepte" unterstützen


----------



## MarcelS (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde gerne mod in witze und lustiges werden:k. Ich bin 12 und mich kennen einige schon#6. Mein lieblingsgewässer ist die aue wo ich immer mit meinem vater angeln gehe.:q :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Oktober 2003)

> In den nachfolgenden Foren sind wir am überlegen ob wir einen neuen oder zusätzlichen Moderator einstellen.



In welchem einen neuen, in welchem einen zusätzlichen?


----------



## grünfüssler (24. Oktober 2003)

moin boardies.
einige von euch haben mich ja nun auch schon persönlich kennengelernt und wissen das ich nicht nur mit (manchmal) spitzer feder schreiben kann sondern auch angler aus tiefster leidenschaft heraus bin.wenn so manch anderer noch die ruten auspackt bin ich im normalfall schon am drillen 
bedingt durch meine eigenständige arbeit habe jeden tag mehr oder weniger stunden die ich mit schmökern und schreiben im board verbringe und auch verbringen kann.
da ich das bin was man im allgemeinen einen zugvogel nennen könnte wäre ich  an einer tieferen beziehung zum  forum angeln in europa interresiert.
das ganze aber nicht aus irgendeiner laune oder aus irgendeinem anflug an profilierungssucht heraus,sondern aus echtem interesse an der sache und aus dem interesse an der mitwirkung am AB heraus.
gruss.........christian

p.s. da unsere boardferkelfahndung im moment leider nicht präsent ist und die ferkeleien daher ungeahnte und ungeahndete formen annehmen wäre vielleicht auch der posten des ferkeljägers interresant für mich.
da ich über langjährige erfahrungen als kammerjäger (meerschweinchen)  und einen untrüglichen instinkt für sauereien verfüge solltet ihr euch über die vergabe dieses jobs in meine wohlwollenden hände gedanken machen 

gruss........das pickthepigfussel


----------



## fly-martin (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Im Fliegenfischen bin ich schon Moderator, aber gegen eine weitere Rubrik hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.
Aufgrund meiner beruflichen Vorbelastung wäre die Foren 
Hard und Software
Internet 

geeignet.

Die meisten hier im AB kennen mich schon, zumal ich schon sehr lange dabei bin.


----------



## C.K. (24. Oktober 2003)

Ahoi,
da ich hier täglich reinschaue hätte ich kein Problem damit, hier einen Moderatorjob auszuüben.
Zum Thema Vorstellung:
Bin 30 Jahre, arbeite im öffentlichen Dienst, in meinen Verein übe ich den Gewässerwart und die Fischereiaufsicht aus.

Das oben auf meiner Wunschliste steht sicherlich

(auch wenn nicht gesucht) Angeln allgemein, 

dann Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber
und natürlich wie kann es anders sein  

Gewässergütebestimmung und Bewirtschaftung

Ich glaube das war alles was Dok wissen wollte!


----------



## JonasH (26. Oktober 2003)

Hallo leute!
Hmm also ich würde mich sehr interessieren ein MOD zu werden.
Da ich eigentlich ein "purer" Friedfisch angler bin, würde ich sehr gerne das Stipp-und Friedfischforum Moderieren!
Aber auch Online-und Pc- games interessieren mich sehr, also auch das würde ich machen!

Zu mir: ich bin 12 Jahre alt und komme aus Niedersachsen, Stadthagen(nähe Hannover)

Oops, hab noch was vergessen, sorry leute!

Also da ich erst 12 bin würde ich auch gerne mit jemandem zusammen arbeiten (Wer ist mir egal!)


----------



## AngelChris (26. Oktober 2003)

ich bin 15 Jahre alt nd komme aus goslar/Harz

also ich würde mich fürs video und bilderforum interessieren
allerdings wär es mir lieb wenn ich wenn dann 2ter mod sein könnte


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2003)

* *** Bewerbung als Moderator/co-Moderator im Fliegenfischen-Forum *** * 


Hallo Boardies, Mods, co-mods und Dok,

ich bin seit einem Jahr mit unveränderter Frequenz im Board. Ich hab euch schätzen und teilweise lieben gelernt. Viele neue Freundschaften konnte ich knüpfen und schon oft von dem unglaublichem Erfahrungsschatz der >3000 Boardies profitieren.
Von meinen 32 Jahren fische ich seit ich laufen kann. Seit 10 Jahren läst mich das Fliegenfischen nicht mehr los. Es gibt aber nicht nur die Fliegenrute für mich. Zander, Karpfen, Quappe, Elbbutt, Schleie und Dorsche landen bei mir genauso häufig in der Pfanne.
Da ich hier dicht an der Ostsee wohne fische ich natürlich sehr häufig auf Meerforelle, davon 6 Jahre Flyonly. Ebenso häufig fische ich an dänischen Auen, am liebsten auf launische Äschen.

Wegen meiner Begeisterung für die Fliege möchte ich sehr gerne als Moderator/coModerator das Fliegenfischen-Forum noch intensiver unterstützen. 


Gruß von Tim dem Forellenfreund #h


----------



## Jirko (27. Oktober 2003)

hallo doc, admins und mods,

seit 16.03.03 bin ich mitglied dieser genialen plattform. seit 16.03.03 ist ein tag ohne ab für mich ein verlorener ;-). seit 16.03.03 nutze ich das ab um meinen wissendurst in bezug auf das fischen in norwegens fischgründen und meiner 2. leidenschaft, der raubfischjagd in unseren heimischen gewässern zu stillen. meine bis dato gewonnenen erfahrungen und kenntnisse, was das norwegen- und raubfischangeln anbelangt mit einzubringen und zu teilen, ist für mich selbstverständlich.

zu meiner person: mein nick is my name, ich bin der jirko, 33a alt, von beruf gastronomischer leiter eines 4sterne hotels in berlin, leidenschaftlicher fan des 1.fc union berlin und seit 25a lässt mich unser aller hobby, das angeln nicht mehr los.

ich schreibe euch diese zeilen, um einfach mal den versuch zu unternehmen, in den kreis der norgemods mit aufgenommen zu werden. angeln und angeltechniken würde ich hierbei favorisieren.

In diesem sinne... ein kräftiges petri heil, der jirko aus berlin.


----------



## Laksos (27. Oktober 2003)

Die Zeit dafuer wird zwar ein bischen eng; aber wenn sich das Board noch vergroessern will und zur Zeit sogar gleich mehrere alte Mods auf einmal ihre Aufgaben nicht mehr wahrnehmen koennen/wollen, wuerde ich das Board unterstuetzen und z.B. hinter Tiffy als 2. "Ersatz-Mod" im Schleppangelforum aushelfen. 

Vorrangig wuerde ich aber sicher wirklich mehr "moderieren", Infos vermitteln u. auf Einhaltung der Boardregeln achten u. Fragen im Rahmen meiner Moeglichkeiten beantworten. Denn auf dem Board haben wir ein paar Schlepp-Profis, die vielmehr in der Praxis aktiv sind u.knifflige Fragen beantworten koennen, bloss kein Mod werden moechten! :g


----------



## Schleie! (27. Oktober 2003)

*Bewerbung um einen Moderatorenplatz im Friedfischangelgebiet*

Ich bin 15 Jahre alt, bin aus Bayern und angle jede Woche auf Friedfisch, soweit sie nicht gesperrt sind.

Erfahrungen habe ich schon als Moderator gesammelt beim Hecht24 im Forum im Jungangler-forum, auf Barsch24 Seite als Moderator in Friedfisch, und auf meiner eigenen Seite als Admin.

Bis jetzt war jeder mit meiner Arbeit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings wäre ich hier im AB gerne mit noch einem Moderator zusammen, dass wenn einer mal nicht kann, das bei Notfällen mal der andere einspringen kann, falls es nötig ist.


----------



## nikmark (27. Oktober 2003)

Moin,
ich denke, Til, Jirko und Laksos sind eine Bereicherung als Moderatoren. Lasst aber z.B. Til, auch wenn es augenblicklich nicht zur Ausschreibung steht, mit zu den Räubern ;-)
Die drei wissen wirklich viel und haben es in ihren Postings bisher immer gut gemacht (immer mittem Herzen dabei !!!)
Schleie ist ideal für die Jungangler !



Nikmark


----------



## Schleie! (27. Oktober 2003)

@nikmark:
Jungangler wird aber leider nicht gesucht...


----------



## muddyliz (27. Oktober 2003)

*Bewerbung zum Co-Moderator*

Hallo,
ich bin 52 Jahre alt, von Beruf Gymnasiallehrer, bin verheiratet und habe einen 15-jährigen Sohn, der noch verrückter auf's Angeln ist als ich. Meine zweite Leidenschaft ist das Basteln von Angelutensilien, weniger aus Sparsamkeit sondern vielmehr gegen das Einschlafen des Gehirns und wegen des (doch ab und zu eintretenden) Erfolgs-Erlebnisses. An sich würde ich ja gern das Bastelforum mitmoderieren, aber da ist ja Alles vergeben.
Da ich mir selbst einen Räucherofen gebaut habe, der gut funktioniert, auch öfter mal räuchere und auch andere Räucheröfen (incl. deren Vor- und Nachteile) sowie verschiedene Räucherlaken und -mehle ausprobiert habe, wäre ich bereit, als Co-Moderator im Forum "Räuchern" aktiv zu werden.
Seit meiner Anmeldung bin ich eigentlich jeden Tag (meist mehrmals) im Anglerboard. Ich bin gern im Anglerboard, weil ich dort von etlichen Mitgliedern (z.B. Case, Albatros, The_Duke, nikmark, Laksos und Anderen) schon qualifizierte Hilfe erhalten habe.
Ich habe auch schon viel Zeit (und Geld) in meine Angel-HP investiert, weil es mir Spass macht, anderen behilflich zu sein.
Ansonsten übernehme ich den letzten Abschnitt von AndreasBln wörtlich (falls er Nichts dagegen hat).
Gruß Ernst Spangenberger (muddyliz)


----------



## nikmark (27. Oktober 2003)

@ Schleie
das meinte ich ja auch mit Til.
Es gibt aber auch in anderen Bereichen mehrere Mods, schlecht fände ich dich nicht bei den Junganglern.

Was Muddyliz betrifft,
ich habe erfahren dürfen, was er für ein toller Bastler ist. Einfach nur Klasse !!!

Nikmark


----------



## Schleie! (28. Oktober 2003)

Ja, schön wäre es schon, da ich sowieso jeden Tag min. 3x im AB bin...und da ich ja auch selbst Jungangler bin, also...da kann ich nix weiter dazu sagen...fragt mal Hecht24, wie ich meine Arbeit bei ihm mache!


----------



## rob (28. Oktober 2003)

hallo,einige kennen mich ja auch schon.seit dem ich im ab angemeldet bin,schau ich mehr mal's täglich ins board.die anderen haben mich bei meiner vorstellung gewarnt,aber es nützte trotzdem nichts...ich bin süchtig geworden und wie das bei solchen so ist, müssen süchtige versuchen direkt an der periferie zu sein 
deswegen bewerbe ich mich hiermit als mod für österreich und schweiz.gerne würde ich(ösi) mit til(schwitzr) das forum moderieren.
karpfen u. fliessgewässer würden mich als jahrelangen donaufischer auch sehr interessieren,denke aber da gibt es andere.......
beruflich hab ich mit multimedia und internet zu tun,auch da hab ich kompetenz und interessen...
grüsse rob#h


----------



## schelli (28. Oktober 2003)

*Moderator für Fließgewässer*

Hallo Boardies....

einige kennen mich ja bereits, ich bin 32 Jahre und von Beruf EDV-Fuzzie sozusagen...

Da ich am (und im) Fließgewässer großgeworden bin und auch hier die meiste Erfahrung sammeln konnte, denke ich bin ich auch in diesem Forum am besten Aufgehoben.
An Fluß und Bach wurde mir dass Angeln beigebracht und dewegen könnte ich hier am nützlichsten sein,  viele gute Tipps und Tricks hab ich mir in meiner knapp 20 jährigen Angelkarriere angeeignet. 
Fischereiaufseher bin ich auch schon seit einigen Jahren, aber Gott sei dank immer noch normal geblieben.

Mein 2 Anglerherz liegt in Norge, da gibts aber viele viele andere die hier besser von Nutzen sind wie ich.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Laksos (31. Oktober 2003)

Als Ergaenzung zu meinem obigen posting von demletzt wuerde ich mich auch noch bereit erklaeren, als Unterstuetzung fuer Pete im Bilder- und Videoforum als Mod mitzuhelfen.


----------



## Condor (31. Oktober 2003)

...wo bleibt eigentlich die Bewerbung des "Moderator-Praktikanten" Norwegenprofi ???#h #u #h 

MfG
Condor


----------



## Dentro (31. Oktober 2003)

Jau!!....wo isser denn, der: Norwegen Profi:??? Ahnung hat er ja..
Also hau `mal rein.

Aber, was mit dem: Karpfen-Forum? Entschuldigung, aber, das ist für mich *viiiieeel* wichtiger!!
Und, wenn Ihr mich jetzt auch haut: Aber der nachfolgede Mod, sollte doch ein bisschen mehr Ahnung haben; als der Vorgänger.:g 
Ich meine: !Vom Karpfenangeln!
Sorry Hecht!!!!, aber den richtigen Blick fürs Karpern haste ja nie/nicht gehabt.
Also, ich möchte noch vieeel lernen!!!
Wat ist denn mit: *Rob* ich glaube, der bringt das!

Gruß, Dentro...


----------



## sebastian (31. Oktober 2003)

Mich kennen hier schon alle und deswegen werd ich lieber kein Moderator  das nötige Fachwissen hab ich auch nicht.
Also WÄHLT THIL !!!!!


----------



## sebastian (31. Oktober 2003)

Rob ist auch gut der kennst sich auch aus aber Dok kann ja ein fettes Vote mit allen aufstellen


----------



## Mühle (31. Oktober 2003)

Möchte hier mal eben eine Lanze für Hecht24 brechen. Ich finde, dass er seinen Job gut gemacht hat, auch wenn er vielleicht nicht die  (heutzutage) konventionelle Art des Karpfenfischens verkörpert hat. Der Kurzpostingstil ist zudem für mich Kult.

Ein Moderator - das sehe ich bie AndreasBln - dient nicht in erster Linie dazu, die Member fachlich zu belehren, sondern ein bestimmtes, ihm anvertrautes Forum zu "verwalten". Das Board lebt nun mal von seinen membern (wie oft genug betont wurde ) und daher finde ich, kann man sich auch als einfacher member wunderbar miteinbringen. Zum Moderatorsein gehört mehr als fachliche Kompetenz. Deswegen bewerbe ich mich auch nicht.:q :q :q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Dentro (31. Oktober 2003)

loooooooooool...jau Albert, hast ja recht!

Soooo meinte ich das auch nicht. 
Neee, nicht DER, den Grössten hat, (FISCH...loool) sollte sich als Mod bewerben, sondern der, DER auch echt Ahnung von von der Materie hat. 
ZB: Soll ich in meinem FishMix lieber: RR (RobinRed) oder doch nur; RB (RotbarschMehl)...oder beides zusammen mitmixen???
Gibbet irgendwo noch: ECHTES "RR"? 
Welches Mehl ist heller: Sardine od. Rotbarsch? ectr...
Aber, Du bist ja auf vielen Boards present, und weisst dann ja auch was da abgeht, oder? Carp.de lässt grüssen.
Ne Albert, wenn schon Moderator, dann musste dich auch an *ein* Board halten. (!meine Meinung!)

PS: Ausser Deinem RiesenHecht, haste auch nix riesiges (HIER) verbrochen. 
Evt: Jau, und Smilies!

Albert, nix für "UNGUT"!!! ...see you...


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Oktober 2003)

was soll denn das;+ 

Ihr sollt euch hier bewerben und nicht bestehende, ehemalige oder zukünftige Mods runtermachen 

Musset sein?


----------



## Mühle (31. Oktober 2003)

@ truttafriend

Genauso isses. Geht ja hier um die Zukunft, wie ich das bisher verstanden habe.:m 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Dentro (31. Oktober 2003)

Trutta, hast ja Recht!
Öhm...Internet...freie Meinungsäusserung...davon schon `mal was gehört?
Werde mich auch schwer hüten, Leute vorsätzlich zu beleidigen!!!

DAS ist NUR MEINE Meinung!!!

MfG...


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Oktober 2003)

> Ich bitte hier nur Bewerbungen zu posten, alle Fragen bitte in ein neues Thema!




Merkst Du selber...


----------



## Pete (31. Oktober 2003)

hallo...es geht darum, diesen thread nicht mit kommentaren zu dieser und jener bewerbung zu garnieren...ganz oben hatte dok ausdrücklich darum gebeten...warum also wird jetzt hier weiter gesenft???


----------



## Dentro (31. Oktober 2003)

Wie alt: 56 Jahre...und Du???

Und, ich glaube, Du hast mich falsch verstanden.
Du hast doch Deinen Mod abgegeben, oder?
Sicher ist, das hier Leute auf dem Board sind, die vom Karpfenangeln mehr Ahnung haben als Du! (sorry)
Also, warum regst Du Dich auf?
...und die anderen auch...da wird schon ein neuer/kompetenter Mod nachkommen.
Ne, ich habe doch den Hecht nicht gekündigt, hat er doch selbst gemacht....verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. 

MfG...


----------



## theactor (1. November 2003)

HI,

*i*n*t*e*r*e*s*s*a*n*t* 
... irgendwie scheint sich eine Tendenz breit zumachen, in jedem Thread Grund zum - ich nenne es mal - "auseinandersetzen" zu finden..

Hey, soooo deutsch (=motzsüchtig) können wir Angler nun wirklich nicht sein, oder? 

Das hier ist UNSERE Seite! Gemacht von Leuten, die UNS etwas Gutes tun wollen - und es *perfekt* schaffen.
Also.. what's the deal?

An alle Angespannten: geht Angeln -- das entspannt!
Grüße,
theactor 
#h


----------



## Achim_68 (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dentro _
> *Aber, was mit dem: Karpfen-Forum? Entschuldigung, aber, das ist für mich viiiieeel wichtiger!!
> Und, wenn Ihr mich jetzt auch haut: Aber der nachfolgede Mod, sollte doch ein bisschen mehr Ahnung haben; als der Vorgänger.:g
> Ich meine: !Vom Karpfenangeln!
> ...



Was soll das denn? Findest Du das in Ordnung? Und überhaupt...was ist das denn für ein Umgangston ?- da helfen auch die smilies nix

Vielleicht solltest du erstmal was über Fairness lernen, da sind die Defizite anscheinend grösser als beim Thema Karpfen...... und das ist für das Boardklima *viiiieeel* wichtiger


----------



## havkat (3. November 2003)

*Nochmal zum Mitschreiben!* 

Besonders für unseren Dentro!

Dieser Thread ist, *einzig und allein*, für öffentliche Bewerbungen als Mod vorgesehen.

Wer ein Prob, wie auch immer geartet, hat kann ein Thema im entsprechenden Forum starten.

Ist doch nicht schwer zu kapieren, gelle?

P.S.: Ab Achims Statement wird gelöscht, was keine Berwerbung ist!

Bin mal so frei!


----------



## Dok (4. November 2003)

Es hat mich sehr gefreut, wie viele Member sich angeboten haben, beim Anglerboard als Mod in noch grösserer Verantwortung mitzuarbeiten.

Gleichzeitig stellte dies eine Herausforderung dar, denn sowohl die bereits aktiven Mods wie auch ich mussten nun eine Auswahl treffen.

In absolut sachlicher Atmosphäre wurde über die "Kandiaten" diskutiert und die erste Auswahl getroffen. Ich möchte nicht Ausschleißen das in den nächsten Tagen noch einige als Mod eingesetzt werden.

Da bei der Vielzahl an Bewerbungen natürlich nicht alle genommen werden konnten, ist es mir hier sehr wichtig zu sagen, dass die Gründe einer Nichtberufung absolut nichts abwertendes gegenüber denjenigen beinhalten, die wir nicht als Mod aufgenommen haben.

In einem so grossen Team wie bei den AB - Mods spielen aber natürlich viele unterschiedliche Gründe eine Rolle. 

Ich möchte deshalb all diejenigen, die nicht Mod wurden, als erstes für die Bereitschaft zur Mitarbeit danken und sie vor allem bitten, weiterhin aktiv im Board zu sein und das nicht persönlich zu nehmen.

Danke an alle Bewerber und das Vertrauen, das Ihr alle dem AB entgegen bringt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dok (4. November 2003)

PS: Ich bitte alle Bewerber einmal Ihre Emails abzuholen!


----------



## ThomasL (5. November 2003)

Dorsch1 hat sich gestern bei mir gemeldet, ob ich mich nicht für den Job als Moderator bei "Angeln Weltweit" melden wolle. Ich würde das schon gerne machen, aber wird da überhaupt jemand gesucht;+ , hier habe ich nichts gesehen.


----------



## Rotauge (5. November 2003)

Nur zu, Thomas. Schreib ein paar Zeilen zu deiner Person und sei nicht so schüchtern :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. November 2003)

Gibts schon nen Topkanindaten fürs "Karpfenforum"?


----------



## Pete (5. November 2003)

eigentlich schon...siehe weiter oben...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. November 2003)

Jo, Knurri hat sich bereit erklärt und ist auch ne spitzen Wahl als MOD fürs Karpfenforum, aber was is mit unserem Lexikon hätte der keine Lust???
Könnt ja auch 2 Mods geben, oder nich?


----------



## ThomasL (5. November 2003)

Also will ich mich mal etwas näher vorstellen. Ein paar wenige von euch hab ich ja schon persönlich kennengelernt und ich dürfe auch bei einigen von der Norgefraktion von ein paar Beiträgen her bekannt sein.  Ich bin 36 Jahre alt, betreibe hauptsächlich Meeresangenl inkl. Big Game und auch noch Spinnfischen auf Raubfische und Salmoniden. Ich kenne mich auf der ganzen nördlichen Halbkugel der Erde ziemlich gut aus und weiss auch Bescheid über viele Big Game Destinationen. Deshalb würde mir das Forum "Angeln weltweit" noch Spass machen.


----------



## JonasH (5. November 2003)

Das kapier ich nicht ganz, sorry DOK!
Also, ihr (also ihr MODS) habt jetzt eine vorentscheidung getroffen
Und ich hab mich ja auch beworben, hab meien mails gerade abgerufen hab aber keine bekommen?!?!?!


----------



## til (5. November 2003)

Obwohl man Anstandshalber auch Absagen verschicken sollte...


----------



## muddyliz (5. November 2003)

Genau til, um das "Wir Alle hier" zu unterstützen und um das "Wir hier und Ihr da" erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Dok (5. November 2003)

Nun gut wenn Ihr das so wollt...
Eigentlich wollten wir uns das noch offen lassen, da noch nicht bei allen das letzte Wort gesprochen war.


Aber auf sowas habe ich keine Lust. Dann werde ich dann wohl keine Warteliste mehr führen brauchen und mir keine Gedanken mehr machen müssen.


Wenn Ihr das leider so wollt, bitte! 

Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern behauptet zu haben das wir alle Mod´s auf einmal einstellen. Ich wollte nur das ganze für mich übersichtlicher machen und denen bei denen wir uns einig sind aus meiner Liste streichen.

Allerdings lasse ich mich nicht gerne unter Druck setzten....


----------



## schlot (5. November 2003)

@ dok, mach das ruhig so weiter wie bisher!
Das AB hat mittlerweile eine enorme Größe erreicht und es dürfte immer schwerer werden es für alle in Einklang zu bringen.
Hab mir bei den vielen Bewerbungen schon gedacht daß es da hinterher Unmut geben wird.
Bei den neuen Mods die sich bisher vorgestellt haben, muß ich euch Gratulieren für die sehr gute Auswahl!
Also laßt euch nicht beirren und macht weiter so!


----------



## Ace (5. November 2003)

@Dok

Nimm das doch nicht so ernst.
Ich finde ihr alle und in aller erster Linie du macht eure Sache hier ganz hervorragend.
Von mir jedenfalls Riesenrespekt vor dieser tollen Leistung.
Eure Entscheidungen für die Mod´s habt ihr nach meiner Meinungbisher genau richtig getroffen.
Mach weiter so wie bisher und das Board wird immer so einen gewaltigen Erfolg haben. 

Gruß
Ace


----------



## Noob-Flyer (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dok _
> *Nun gut wenn Ihr das so wollt...
> Eigentlich wollten wir uns das noch offen lassen, da noch nicht bei allen das letzte Wort gesprochen war.
> 
> ...



Wenn man dies vorher gewusst hätte, hätte glaub ich niemand was gesagt #h 

Also cool bleiben weiter so:g 
Nicht umsonst bin ich hier jeden Tag und ich denke jeder weiß deine Arbeit zu schätzen!!!

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Dok (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lengalenga _
> *Dok das versteh ich jetzt nicht warum Du beleidigt bist.;+
> *



Ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht...sorry!
Gestern und dann erst Heute waren nicht meine Tage.

Ich sage heute besser gar nichts mehr und schlafe erstmal eine Nacht hoffentlich durch.....

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit auf 180, das hat wirklich nichts hiermit zu tun, aber das habe ich eben nicht mehr so recht trennen können!

Entschuldigung!


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. November 2003)

Ist schon okay Martin.
Jeder hat mal so einen Tag.:m


----------



## Truttafriend (5. November 2003)

ist überhaupt kein Prob Martin#h 

Heut morgen hätt ich schon für weniger die Bäckerin erwürgen können.
Die ist ganz nett gewesen, aber ich war echt Sch..... drauf:e


----------



## Lenzibald (6. November 2003)

Hab zwar nicht alles mitbekommen hier aber für mich ist der Mod nicht dazu da sich besonders in dem Thema auszukennen sondern um für Ruhe und Ordnung zu sorgen. Warum muß der Karpfenmod ein 100%iger Karpfenangler sein, wichtig ist das er bei Beschimpfungen und so weiter schlichtend eingreift und nötigenfalls auch mal wenn sperrt. Also bis jetzt haben alle Mods hier super Arbeit geleistet. Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.
Also machts weiter so is eines der besten Boards die ich kenne.


----------



## scholle01 (6. November 2003)

@lenzibald

so ähnlich hatte ich auch schon geantwortet und dann wars weg.


----------

